# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Nga Salvatore Quasimodo! - Lirik deri ne sembim!

## Dita

*Salvatore Quasimodo u nderua me 10 dhjetor te vitit 1959 me cmimin Nobel per Letersine!


"For his lyrical poetry, which with classical fire expresses the tragic experience of life in our own times."* 



***
*Ed è subito sera*


"Ognuno sta solo sul cuor della terra
trafitto da un raggio di sole:
ed è subito sera."



***
*FORSE IL CUORE*


"Sprofonderà l'odore acre dei tigli
Nella notte di pioggia. Sarà vano
Il tempo della gioia, la sua furia,
quel suo morso di fulmine che schianta.
Rimane appena aperta l'indolenza,
il ricordo di un gesto, d'una sillaba,
ma come d'un volo lento d'uccelli
fra vapori di nebbia. E ancora attendi,
non so che cosa, mia sperduta; forse
un'ora che decida, che richiami
il principio o la fine: uguale sorte,
ormai. Qui nero il fumo degli incendi
secca ancora la gola. Se lo puoi,
dimentica quel sapore di zolfo
e la paura. Le parole ci stancano,
risalgono da un'acqua lapidata;
forse il cuore ci resta, forse il cuore"



***
*SPECCHIO*


"Ed ecco sul tronco
si rompono gemme:
un verde più nuovo dell'erba
che il cuore riposa:
il tronco pareva già morto,
piegato sul botro.
e tutto mi sa di miracolo;
e sono quell'acqua di nube
che oggi rispecchia nei fossi
più azzurro il suo pezzo di cielo,
quel verde che spacca la scorza
che pure stanotte non c'era."



***
*UOMO DEL MIO TEMPO*


"Sei ancora quello della pietra e della fionda,
uomo del mio tempo. Eri nella carlinga,
con le ali maligne, le meridiane di morte,
- t'ho visto - dentro il carro di fuoco, alle forche,
alle ruote di tortura. T'ho visto: eri tu,
con la tua scienza esatta persuasa allo sterminio,
senza amore, senza Cristo. Hai ussiso ancora,
come sempre, come uccisero i padri, come uccisero
gli animali che ti videro per la prima volta.
E questo sangue odora come nel giorno
quando il fratello disse all'altro fratello:
- Andiamo ai campi. - E quell'eco fredda, tenace,
è giunta fino a te, dentro la tua giornata.
Dimenticate, o figli, le nuvole di sangue
salite dalla terra, dimenticate i padri:
le loro tombe affondano nella cenere,
gli uccelli neri, il vento, coprono il loro cuore."



***
*ALLA NUOVA LUNA*

"In principio Dio creò il cielo
e la terra, poi nel suo giorno
esatto mise i luminari in cielo
e al settimo giorno si riposò.
Dopo miliardi di anni l'uomo,
fatto a sua immagine e somiglianza,
senza mai riposare, con la sua
intelligenza laica,
senza timore, nel cielo sereno
d'una notte d'ottobre,
mise altri luminari uguali
a quelli che giravano
dalla creazione del mondo. Amen."



***
*LETTERA ALLA MADRE*

Mater dulcissima, ora scendono le nebbie, 
il Naviglio urta confusamente sulle dighe, 
gli alberi si gonfiano dacqua, bruciano di neve; 
non sono triste nel nord: non sono 
in pace con me, ma non aspetto 
perdono da nessuno, molti mi devono lacrime 
da uomo a uomo. S che non stai bene, che vivi 
come tutte le madri dei poeti, povera 
e giusta nella misura damore 
per i figli lontani. Oggi sono io 
che ti scrivo.  - Finalmente, dirai, due parole 
da quel ragazzo che fuggì di notte con un mantello corto 
e alcuni versi in tasca. Povero, pronto di cuore, 
lo uccideranno un giorno in qualche luogo.  

Certo, ricordo, fu quel grigio scalo 
di treni lenti ch portavano mandorle e arance 
alla foce dellImera, il fiume pieno di gazze, 
di sale, deucalyptus. Ma ora ti ringrazio, 
questo voglio, dellironia che hai messo 
sul mio labbro, mite come la tua. 

Quel sorriso mha salvato da pianti e da dolori. 
E non importa se ora ho qualche lacrima per te, 
per tutti quelli che come te aspettano, 
e non sanno cosa. Ah, gentile morte, 
non toccare lorologio di cucina che batte sopra il muro: 

tutta la mia infanzia è passata sullo smalto 
del suo quadrante, su quei fiori dipinti; 
non toccare le mani, il cuore dei vecchi. 
Ma forse qualcuno risponde? O morte di pietà, 
morte di pudore. Addio cara, addio mia dulcissima mater.



Dita!

----------


## Dita

***
*Alle fronde dei salici* 


"E come potevamo noi cantare
con il piede straniero sopra il cuore,
tra i morti abbandonati nelle piazze
sull'erba dura di ghiaccio, al lamento
d'agnello dei fanciulli, all'urlo nero
della madre che andava incontro al figlio
crocifisso sul palo del telegrafo?
Alle fronde dei salici, per voto,
anche le nostre cetre erano appese,
oscillavano lievi al triste vento."



***
*Che vuoi, pastore d'aria?*


"Ed è ancora il richiamo dell'antico
corno dei pastori, aspro sui fossati
bianchi di scorze di serpenti. Forse
dà fiato dai pianori d'Acquaviva,
dove il Platani rotola conchiglie
sotto l'acqua fra i piedi dei fanciulli
di pelle uliva. O da che terra il soffio
di vento prigioniero, rompe e fa eco
nella luce che già crolla; che vuoi,
pastore d'aria? Forse chiami i morti.
Tu con me non odi, confusa al mare
del riverbero, attenta al grido basso
dei pescatori che alzano le reti."



***
*Al padre*


"Dove sull'acque viola
era Messina, tra fili spezzati
e macerie tu vai lungo binari
e scambi col tuo berretto di gallo
isolano. Il terremoto ribolle
da due giorni, è dicembre d'uragani
e mare avvelenato. Le nostre notti cadono
nei carri merci e noi bestiame infantile
contiamo sogni polverosi con i morti
sfondati dai ferri, mordendo mandorle
e mele dissecate a ghirlanda. La scienza
del dolore mise verità e lame
nei giochi dei bassopiani di malaria
gialla e terzana gonfia di fango.
La tua pazienza
triste, delicata, ci rubò la paura,
fu lezione di giorni uniti alla morte
tradita, al vilipendio dei ladroni
presi fra i rottami e giustiziati al buio
dalla fucileria degli sbarchi, un conto
di numeri bassi che tornava esatto
concentrico, un bilancio di vita futura.
Il tuo berretto di sole andava su e giù
nel poco spazio che sempre ti hanno dato.
Anche a me misurarono ogni cosa,
e ho portato il tuo nome
un po' più in là dell'odio e dell'invidia.
Quel rosso del tuo capo era una mitria,
una corona con le ali d'aquila.
E ora nell'aquila dei tuoi novant'anni
ho voluto parlare con te, coi tuoi segnali
di partenza colorati dalla lanterna
notturna, e qui da una ruota
imperfetta del mondo,
su una piena di muri serrati,
lontano dai gelsomini d'Arabia
dove ancora tu sei, per dirti
ciò che non potevo un tempo - difficile affinità
di pensieri - per dirti, e non ci ascoltano solo
cicale del biviere, agavi lentischi,
come il campiere dice al suo padrone:
"Baciamu li mani". Questo, non altro.
Oscuramente forte è la vita."



***
*L'eucalyptus*


"Non una dolcezza mi matura,
e fu di piena deriva
ad ogni giorno
il tempo che rinnova
a fiato d'aspre resine.
In me un albero oscilla
da assonnata riva,
alata aria
amare fronde esala.
M'accori, dolente rinverdire,
odore dell'infanzia
che grama gioia accolse,
inferma già per un segreto amore
di narrarsi all'acque.
Isola mattutina:
raffiora a mezza luce
la volpe d'oro
uccisa a una sorgiva."

----------

